# Youth Fly Fishing Classes



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been thinking about hosting a youth fly fishing class.
I currently instruct adults but I have never tried a class for kids before.

At what age do you think a kid is ready to take fly fishing lessons?
I was thinking of having about 15 kids in the class.
I would like to have a few other adults to help me with the class.

Would a 10 year old be able to keep up in a class that size? 
I was thinking more like ages 12 to 16.

Any thoughts?


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Where?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This will be in Roy.
The class will be at the Parks and Rec building for 2 classes and then at Meadow Creek Pond for the last 2 classes.
I hope to put this together for May.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Although you will have some fruitcakes claim they taught their 3 year old how to fly fish, I would start at 12. I've been around a lot of cubby Scouts and Boy scouts and there's a big difference between 10 and 12.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Although you will have some fruitcakes claim they taught their 3 year old how to fly fish, I would start at 12. I've been around a lot of cubby Scouts and Boy scouts and there's a big difference between 10 and 12.


I have been in charge of the Roy Youth Fishing Club for 7 years. I have found the same thing. A 10 year old may or may not be ready. There is a lot better chance that a 12 year old will be ready for the class.


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

My son is 9 and was In your fishing club last summer and loved it! He would love to take a fly fishing class/club when he is old enough.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Although you will have some fruitcakes claim they taught their 3 year old how to fly fish, I would start at 12. I've been around a lot of cubby Scouts and Boy scouts and there's a big difference between 10 and 12.


Looking at my kids and my grandkids I agree. 12 yrs old would be best.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep I agree with 12. I Used to teach a lot of tying classes and felt like 12 was as young as I wanted to start teaching most kids. My boys started with the fly rod at about 10 but I spent a ton of time with them on the front lawn.


----------

